# HS621 Bent and cracked auger



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

I finally had a chance to spend some time with the blower this past weekend. I put on the new paddles, belt and scraper. While I had the belt off, I spun the auger and the bearings felt tight and smooth.

The auger, however, isn't quite as straight as I think it should be. There appears to be a slight twist, as you can see on the middle flat section. One of them is bent inwards in a slight 'V'. 











I also noticed a crack on one side of the auger shaft. It isn't cracked on the other side at all.










I just got it a few weeks ago, so I have no idea how well it blows, but I'm of the opinion that the slight bends to the auger won't be too detrimental, but at the same time, I think I could fairly easily persuade it with a hammer and some wrenches. As for the crack, I only have the ability to do some light silver brazing (I would grind it clean then braze with MAP-Pro). I could take it somewhere to be welded though. I'm wondering if it's really necessary. Should I worry about it?

Thanks for any thoughts!! Also, thanks for all the support so far, especially [email protected] for updating the info for the blower and sending some stickers!


Ed


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

there appears to be an issue with both paddles....first pic..top....shows something out of whack, and the v bend in the lower section of the paddle frame, it doesnt look hard to fix, diy, but i would get the crack fixed....do the cleaning and a weld shop should be able to weld that up on the cheap.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks! Yeah, the top middle section is where you can see the twist the best, it's clearly not parallel to the entry to the chute. I think I'll try bend it back, then get it welded, just in case the crack gets worse.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Take the auger off, bring it to a competent welder who can heat it, straighten it and then take care of the crack as well. It seem like the crack has been welded at some point in its life.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

of just buy a new one for $260 off ebay.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> of just buy a new one for $260 off ebay.


Thats not a bad price, considering just the auger without the rubber goes for more than that through Honda. 


Rather than welding, there is another idea. I think the tube/pipe is hollow, I'd cut them right at the crack point, insert a hardened steel rod that fits snug in the cavity, drill holes on either side of the auger (through the auger and the steel rod) and put a bolt through both holes. It'll keep it straight and avoid having to go through the same situation down the road. A good machine shop can do all the above for a reasonable price.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

I think I might try get it welded first, if it goes badly, I'll pick up the new auger. I might even take this opportunity to pick up a small flux core welder, something I've always wanted. Worst case, I end up with a welder and a new auger 

I like the idea of inserting a rod to keep it straight, but it is perfectly straight right now, so I'd be worried I'd just mess it up! If I get half decent with the welding, I might reinforce the area with additional metal.

Thanks everyone!


----------

